
Ask HN: Quitting in a month, what to do next? - bharatkhatri14
hey folks, I&#x27;m going to quit my current job end of this month and I&#x27;m not sure what to do next?<p>I have a couple of options:<p>1.Full-time Open Source Developer - I&#x27;ve been following projects like Moby (Docker), Kubernetes &amp; CNCF friends, Redox, Blender for a while now and am familiar with their codebase but haven&#x27;t had the chance to contribute. I am not sure how this&#x27;ll pay me though.<p>2. Join one of the big software companies. - I have a few offers at hand but am not sure if I&#x27;d  enjoy any of those. The pay is really good but the work probably isn&#x27;t going to be satisfactory. I cannot discuss the offers here because of NDAs.<p>3. Wild Projects - Twitch streaming my programming experiences, tech podcasts, etc. I&#x27;m again not sure how this is going to turn out. I think this&#x27;ll go well with Developer Advocate &#x2F; Tech Evangelist roles and I&#x27;ve been wanting to do this for a while but I&#x27;m not sure how to start and if they pay as much as a pure software engineering role.<p>Hope the HN community will help me out.
======
RoyTyrell
Not to be a jerk, but shouldn't you know what you're going to do if you're
leaving on your own terms?

It seems like you're independently wealthy, so do whatever you want to -
that's what I'd do. If you want to hack around on some OSS while making
pottery and raising llamas, go for it. I think #3 might be the least
"productive" but hey go for it if you want.

